# False juli Cory problem



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have 5 false juli corys in a 46 gallon community tank and 2 of them have some foggy spots on their body one even looks like it's slime coat is coming off in one spot by his pectoral fin. Has anyone encountered this? If so what is it and how do I treat it? All of my other fish look fine so it's just affecting the corys. 

5 black neons 
5 false juli corys 
5 glofish
3 botia loaches 
3 male guppies 
1 Dalmatian molly

6.8 ph 
0 nitrites 
0 nitrates 
Temp 78


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Is ammonia at zero as well? I'm a bit puzzled about your nitrate readings being 0. Is the tank heavily planted? Was it cycled before the fish went in?

Any chance you can post a picture of the affected cory?


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Since we use the test strips it just shows an ivory color (pink is 20) so I'm not completel sure it is at 0 but pretty close. 
Oops I knew I was forgetting some things 
Ammonia is ideal (we are finishing off the strips before buyin a master kit)
Tank has been cycled and running for about 5 months 
No live plants in the tank. 
Corys and all other fish went thru a 2 week Quarantine before being introduced to the aquarium 
1 black red tail shark

I will try to get a pic of the lil guy tonight


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

I will try to get a better pic tonight


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

It looks like they have clear algae growing off them


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

No ideas?


----------



## FleurDangereux (Nov 10, 2014)

The first idea I had was Chilodonella 
Article here: http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/chilodonella.htm
Picture here: http://www.akvashow.info/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Chilodonella.jpg

Second idea I had was Ichthyobodo
Article here: http://www.petmd.com/fish/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_fi_ichthyobodo_infection
Picture here: http://oczkowodne.net/fauna/kostioza.jpg


----------

